# Mites?



## mousetastic1995 (Mar 26, 2010)

Okay, I got aspen bedding, so I want to know how to prevent mites / lice and if it has it, how to treat it.  My mouse has been scratching, but I only noticed it twice today. Any tips on what to do?


----------



## Norman's Mom (Feb 12, 2010)

You can do one of two things to the bedding to clear it of parasites before giving it to them....1.) bake it or 2.) freeze it.

1.) Lay out the bedding in a cookie pan, evenly layered. Pre-heat your oven to 200 degrees. Let it bake for a couple of hours. Bring out and let cool.

2.) this only works in a sub-zero/deep freezer...for *at least* 24 hours.

Second...

To treat mice....if you are in the USA...go to your local feed store (for horses and cattle and other livestock). Find something called: "Iver-On"...it's in a purple and white box.

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc/pro ... id=0026251

Get the smallest bottle. Use 5 parts water and 1 par Iver-On. Load it into a common spray-bottle....or into a syringe. About .01 ml into the syringe (the spray bottle delivers about this amount) and either spray or drop it directly onto your mouse in between their shoulders. Do not get it into eyes or open wounds. Treat once every 7 days for three weeks, then take a break for two weeks. After two weeks, treat again every 7 days for another three weeks.

I also lightly spray bedding and toys during treatment.

Iver-On has an extremely long shelf life, and is even safe enough to use on pinkies. I treat every new mouse with it, as it ois also a great preventative. If you are not sure how to mix it, ask a vet to do it for you.


----------



## mousetastic1995 (Mar 26, 2010)

K, I told my mom and I will be sure to treat it if the itching gets worse. Next time I'm cleaning the cage, I'm going to bake the bedding. I dont have much room in the freezer. xD


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I use Iver-on as a preventative weekly in lieu of freezing or baking bedding and my mice are fine. They've never (to my knowledge, at least) gotten any mites or lice of any sort.

Be aware that if you're under 18, you might need a parent to buy the Iver-on because it contains a lot of chemicals and is technically a medication.


----------



## mousetastic1995 (Mar 26, 2010)

Yea, my mom will be with me.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

What should I dilute this with? My first thought is distilled water, so there's no reactions with the minerals and chemicals in tap water.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I dilute Iver-on with 4-5 parts water. It's somewhat inexact, but it works. I just use regular tap water and have never had a problem of any sort. The key is to be consistent and do it at least weekly for three weeks, so that you get the mites in their various stages of their life cycle: egg, nymph, adult. If you want to do it twice weekly, that's good too.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Norman's Mom (Feb 12, 2010)

I agree with Jack...I use tap water and dilute it to 5 parts water. No issues at all. I also agree that the key to making this work is sticking to the routine. Don't skip or wait too long, do exactly as the instructions say and you will be mite free in no time.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Well, I got the stuff, and I've started treating at the tate of two or three tanks each night, marking the date on the tank so I know which ones needs to be done again at the 2nd and 3rd week. that way it won't get to be a huge job on any given evenings' mouseworkings. So far the meeces seem to be tolerating the treatment well enough.

I have a question I'd like to have fielded by anyone who has experience using Revolution (selamectin) for Puppies and Kittens on meeces. Is it possible to dilute that and use it on mousies? I have used it in the past, and it's very difficult to control the dosage of the tiny bit of it in that teensie tube. I use a very fine syringe sans needle on the adults, and the tip of a bamboo skewer on babies. The Iver-On is a lot easier, but I wouldn't want to waste the last tube of Revolution I have bucketing around in the mousery.


----------

